# Swapping TV2's on ViP 722k receivers



## hoosier8706 (Sep 9, 2011)

We have two 722k's in our home each conneted to two TV's. Currently one resident is using the TV connected to one receiver with the second TV on the receiver in her office. The other receiver is connected between two TVs in two adjacent bedrooms. This was the setup that we had the Dish installer use when he replaced our old receivers for the the 722k's. However, I record on the TV in my bedroom a lot during the same time that the resident in the other bedroom on the second receiver mentioned uses his TV while the office TV is always idle. My question is: Is there a way in the menu or the settings that I can swap the TV2's associated with each of the two receivers? I want to do this so that the second TV connected to the box in my bedroom is the office which is never used so that I can record two programs at once without affecting the other two residents.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

hoosier8706 said:


> We have two 722k's in our home each conneted to two TV's. Currently one resident is using the TV connected to one receiver with the second TV on the receiver in her office. The other receiver is connected between two TVs in two adjacent bedrooms. This was the setup that we had the Dish installer use when he replaced our old receivers for the the 722k's. However, I record on the TV in my bedroom a lot during the same time that the resident in the other bedroom on the second receiver mentioned uses his TV while the office TV is always idle. My question is: Is there a way in the menu or the settings that I can swap the TV2's associated with each of the two receivers? I want to do this so that the second TV connected to the box in my bedroom is the office which is never used so that I can record two programs at once without affecting the other two residents.


There is no way to set a recording on one receiver for another receiver. You would have the change the wiring to switch the TV2 locations between receivers. You can add EHD's the receiver's. You can set the recordings in the office, move them to an EHD and then connect that EHD to your DVR and you will have access to the recordings. It would all be what will work best for you.


----------



## hoosier8706 (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok. Thank you for the help.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Maybe you just need to run some more RG6 and add an A/B switch to the set. I am sure that you already know this, but you can have multiple sets connected. I actually have 6 televisions that are "TV2" in my system. And, of course, they can also select TV1 content as well. I do have remote controls for TV2 for those sets, but I only have two remote controls for "TV1". Every so often I will select TV1 content on one of the sets one level up or down and have to hunt down a TV1 remote control.


----------

